# Let's get real: Future currency, better stock up



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I had a GREAT conversation with a coworker today. We talked about the petrodollar and how it was the cause of Iraq war. Then we naturally began the talk about big oil and the conversation naturally progressed to what happens when the dependency, reliability, or availability of it runs out. This went back and forth for about 2 hours, but what a great conversation. It made me think about something. I am for sure a prepper. But I asked myself, what am I really prepping for? Am I really prepared? Will I be done prepping (fully prepped) anytime soon? So I answered these questions I posed to myself. I decided that economic collapse (from the US in particular) due to the failure of the petrodollar is quite a substantial threat to my well being. Imagine going to the bank to withdraw your money, and the bank says no. The money is gone. I mean after all...isn't nearly all money computer based now? How many folks deal solely in cash (or other valuable items) these days? I must admit...I'm caught in this convenient life style of swiping the old debit card. Well if a grid down happens, credit cards are worthless because no power means no connectivity, thus no purchasing power. What if I need more ammo...what if I need a generator...what if I need (fill in the blank here)? Worse, what do you do when the dollar has no value to purchase anything? No big deal right? We're preppers...we're ready for anything right? Our geographic isolation from the rest of the world is also a weakness. We have no access to other currencies other than from the financial institutions. When you can't convert your remaining money into any form of usable currency, what can we do? We are left to trade items amongst each other for value. Credit doesn't exist anymore. Just the mention of theft, desparation, or charity to the wrong person or group will likely result in a violent response. Bartering is the only currency. So what do we have that other will value?

My thoughts. I believe alcohol, sugar, medical supplies, ammo, and MAAAAYYYYYBBBBBBEEEEEE MRE's will become precious commodities that will hold value. I plan on stocking as much as possible of these items because that's kind of where my thoughts are at at the present period in time. So the ground work is laid...the floor is open. What do you think? What would you stock up on? What would you use to barter with?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

MREs wouldn't be high on my list as I don't think they have a long shelf life. I'd prefer bulk food items with 25-30 years of shelf life like rice and beans / lentils. 

For me personally it's creating bio diesel with crops that I can produce, ammo isn't bad but there are trust issues with it. I still believe in silver in place of dollars, and live animals will be keen if you can raise large numbers.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

IMHO, During the crisis precious metals and gems will be pretty much worthless. If you have food, seeds, tools and medical supplys stocked up you will have more valuable goods that a room full of gold. Having said that, no crisis lasts forever trading goods for precious metals or gems will ensure you have wealth after the crisis is over and stability reigns supreme once again. 

Salt, sugar, flour and other staples will be sought like they were in the middle ages and will bring you a good return on your investment during the crisis.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

MREs? ------Heck yea get some. At first people are going to be looking for something to eat NOW not years from now. 
I think a smart guy will have what people are going to need (everything) and he will do well at trading if he is good at it.
If he is not good at it he will be dead quick. The first 12 months or so will be a real bummer. But then most of the bad
guys will have gotten what they had coming. And the honest hard working people will start to come together and life
will get better slowly. Man what a story someone will have to tell there grandkids. I think 3 years after TSHTF we will
not be eating out of a box or some kind of plastic bag. We will have gardens. cows and lots of cool stuff.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If we get to a point where cash or investments are worthless so be it. Gold and silver will be no better. Just the hint of having them will be your death warrant.
You will nerve be 100% ready nor get it 100% right. Stock up and prepare the best you can . Make sure you have plans to defend it.
Weapons have in the end always taken the land , the food and the Gold.
MRE's are a short term fix. It surely can't hurt having a stock pile. You will need food that takes little effort while getting settled in.
Even if it were some natural disaster the first few days with no power or heat will spent adjusting to it.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

For barter items simply look at what you, or others, use daily. 
Tobacco, booze, sanitary items, soap, shampoo, salt, coffee, etc.
Ammo would be iffy. I would be very selective about bartering ammo.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

tango said:


> For barter items simply look at what you, or others, use daily.
> Tobacco, booze, sanitary items, soap, shampoo, salt, coffee, etc.
> Ammo would be iffy. I would be very selective about bartering ammo.


Selective fire


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I agree Smokin. A few weeks ago I posted about an experience I had when I attempted to withdraw a relatively large amount of cash. The bank put me through the 3rd degree. We have found it very very difficult to deal solely in cash; partly due to a lack of discipline on our part, partly due to the overwhelming ease of using electronic means. 

Our goal is to live a debt free and self sustaining lifestyle with an increased emphasis on tangible and renewable goods. I am hedging my bets but every year I get increasingly nervous about the stock market.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

By the way any ammo to trade . Nope ran out last week. I have said this before I will not arm or supply ammo to the same people that will come for me tomorrow. Only the UN does that and I wear no Blue hat
It will take some time after it settles down before Any form of barter will be done in any orderly fashion. 
Early on it will be done at gun point .
When you have been in places where SHTF you get a look at how things work


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

Smokin- good list, although I might not include sugar. And, no, I won't deal in weapons or ammo, I think Smitty's reasoning on this is bang on (no pun intended). I think I will increase my supply of some small non perishable items though: candles, matches, spices, hand sanitizer, etc. TP, feminine supplies, and MREs would also be good for trade, but are 1) too bulky to store in quantity and 2) too precious (my family may end up needing them, too).


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I agree with the point that precious metal will be valuable after the crisis is over. But during....dang, it's going to suck. I also agree that MRE's will be valuable in the immediate few weeks/maybe months after shtf. But after that, I think people's focus will transition to longer producing food supply like livestock and seeds. I also think alcohol will always be worth value. I'm glad I started this thread though...because I never even thought about coffee. This would be very tough to find after SHTF and grocery stores were cleared out. So far my list is looking like I will stock pile:
Alcohol
Coffee
Salt
Sugar

Some items I don't think I would trade/barter. I am siding with Smitty in the mindset of not arming my enemies. So I will only stock and not trade:
Ammo
Fuel(s)
Medical 
Dog food (can't forget my babies)


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

I have lots of home smelted metals. I have about 30 half oz gold coins and around 100 half oz silver coins and roughly 400 half oz bronze coins which I have made from old computer parts and scrap jewellery and any cheap metals I could get my hands on.

I have also melted down aluminium, copper, lead, iron and tin all made into bars. I have around £3000 ($5000) worth of various metals which I am keeping for such an occasion. 

I also stockpile alcohol (spirits), sanitary items and long storage products (grains, seeds for various food giving plants, dry products, canned products). My wife thinks I am nuts but also knows in state of emergency I am her safest bet at staying alive for a long time.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Should add for the metals I have paid not even 1/8 of their full value now  so I have made a profit should they not be required in a shtf situation.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Never forget the power of charity . When you barter often no lasting bonds are make. We fully intend to give food and help when we can. Better to give something and build a bond of trust father than give others a reason to take. Of course there will always be those that will try to take more. 
Have that group covered. Keeping your moral standing will be easy in a short term Natural disaster, it will not be forever . As time and the suffering goes on it gets harder.


----------



## Kanman (Jan 4, 2014)

i agree on the bartering part. For me, I am stocking up (to a point), on things I do not want or use for bartering. For me that is Rice, and Cigarettes. No i don't and wont do rice, another story. If you have items you dont use just for bartering, you won't miss them at all when you use them to barter, plus you probably gain something you want or need.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Anglo banking system and its Ponzi scheme is in trouble.
Consider how China ridding itself of the dollar and building its currency to be the next reserve. With both China and Japan dumping our debt and not buying more, Belgium had to step in and support us. Belgium. Meanwhile, mid level bankers of the largest banks are being suicided. Strange, but the dots are being connected.

Yup, Iraq was attacked because of the petrodollar. Iraq was selling oil under the table, and the dollar was not the currency being used. That was intolerable. What is the government to do when there is a global move from the dollar, as is happening right now? Russia and China are behind the financial assault, and they are gaining ground. While the U.S. wrestles with the Iranian situation, Russia buys Iranian oil and then resells it to Europe. While China is buying as much gold as possible and not selling that which it mines, while disconnecting from the toxic paper of U.S. debt, it is buying hard assets in the U.S. Think about that; the same government that our government allowed and assisted to become a superior competitor is now buying buildings and other pieces of real estate in our country.

So, the world is moving away from the dollar as the world reserve and currency. China and Russia are working, seemingly in concert, against U.S. hegemony and the U.S. dollar.
At the same time, our government has deemed those who are Christians, constitutionalists, gun ownersip advocates and anyone else who do not toe the corporate line, as being potential terrorists. How many of us at prepperforums do not fit into one of those groups?

If you believe the world is about to experience serious economic upheaval coupled with the military actions and governmental tyranny that always accompanies such global situations, what do you do?
Get the heck out of debt. How are you going to pay your debts while you are also trying to buy necessities with a currency that is becoming more and more worthless? You will be more screwed than those who are not struggling with debt.
Considering the banks are preparing for "bail-ins" (taking the currency you keep in the banks, assuming it is yours and not theirs), keep enough in the banks to pay bills. The rest, keep in cash and buy precious metals. Why precious metals? Why do you think our "enemies" are doing it? How do you insulate yourself from the Ponzi schemes? By detaching yourself as is China. If you buy and hold precious metals when they are relatively cheap, what happens when the currency devalues and it takes a lot more of the currency to buy the metals? You'll be able to sell a piece of PM so that you can in turn use the currency to buy what you need.

Obviously, precious metals are not the only thing that we should stock. 

How wild can things get? What particular scenario will unfold? That is nearly impossible to tell, considering there are so many variables with so many players involved, and those players, including our own government, are not about to give us mere peasants the advanced notice necessary to accurately prepare. Considering the ongoing currency wars, the geopolitical maneuvering, the banking preparations as well as our own government's preparations to deal with its own citizenry, I don't think it is hard to jump to the conclusion that we are in the window for something to happen.

This isn't taking into consideration the extremes in climate and and water supply California and other parts of the west are experiencing, which will make it more expensive to put food on the table as well as stocking up for really hard times.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

One thing that can always be bartered is skills.
Learn as many different skills as you can. You don't have to be expert, a working knowledge will serve.
Get books for reference as well.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> MREs? ------Heck yea get some. At first people are going to be looking for something to eat NOW not years from now.


Dollar for dollar, MRE's are not a great deal. Grains and legumes, and other staple items will be worth more than MRE's not because they store well for long term, but because they are available. You can put away many more meals with foods that fill a belly and that have almost lifetime storage lives when stored properly for less money in initial investment. A case of MRE's runs about $70 bucks plus shipping. That is 12 meals, 15 if you stretch it. For the same $70 bucks, you can buy two pails of pinto beans, which just a guess is probably 60 to 80 meals. You don't have to wait until they have been stored 20 years to be able to eat them. They just have a longer shelf life.

And they still taste better, even after the 80th meal, than an MRE.


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

I think alcohol would be a great barter tool. A recession proof commodity that is always in demand. I however cant seem to keep any significant amount on hand. It doesn't help that it is absurdly expensive in Canada.

But I totally agree that day to day items that will no longer be available will be worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This topic is a big deal for us right about now. Being prepared means not only for natural disasters, short term political up risings or SHTF.
It means being prepared if things pretty much go on as they have.
This is the time of year we finish the taxes and sit down and review or make a new 5 year plan. This year is time for a new plan the last one runs out.
Few minor tweaks we made the goals of the last one. This one will take us into the last retirement, part of this plan will be when that day comes.
Really STHF and it is bad, scrap all that and go with the lock down plan simple enough.
We must assume life will go on. When to move investments to less risk or even no risk if there is such a thing. Making final judgement on what is and is not important to us down the road.
Some parts of the plan are already in place and are both related to being prepared and to living as we choose. This farm stays with us and we will continue to improve it and make it a place to either lock down or live out our last years on and pass it down. This next 5 years should be interesting.
On my list of proprieties wife does not work 1 day past 4 1/2 years and retires sooner if she wants. I have already given my word under no circumstance will I go past 2019.
Any work the houses may need will be done so no major repairs or remolding should be needed in our life time. 
Pass leadership on to this generation it is going to be their show now. The next few years will be backing out handing it to them.
I sure hope there is more of a future than trading a sack of soy beans , corn or wheat for labor to cut fire wood.
Last part of my input into the plan . Go out ugly an old X Soldier and 1 old Marine on Harley riding until the last day comes.
To the younger member's this may not make a bit of sense yet. Betting some of the same thoughts are hitting some of the others.
Prepare for either out come.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I agree Smokin. A few weeks ago I posted about an experience I had when I attempted to withdraw a relatively large amount of cash. The bank put me through the 3rd degree. We have found it very very difficult to deal solely in cash; partly due to a lack of discipline on our part, partly due to the overwhelming ease of using electronic means.
> 
> Our goal is to live a debt free and self sustaining lifestyle with an increased emphasis on tangible and renewable goods. I am hedging my bets but every year I get increasingly nervous about the stock market.


Your deal with the bank has become the norm lately. And the amount doesn't even have to be close to the magic $10K amount. And of course if you take out so much this week and so much next week, they may try to get you for "structuring".
I've read several articles on line, all from different sources, showing banks pulling some really strange stuff. 
I'm still waiting for the fed to recall all of the existing cash and issue new "digital" money. Then those who want to stay off the radar won't be able to buy and sell without the "mark".
We definitely live in interesting times.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm suprised no one really mentions non powered tools for tool and die.

Tool and die maker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

imo I'm not really stock piling.

things like air sealed foodstuffs would be high on my list if I was stockpiling.

a few spare water purifiers... with a big budget a marine hand pump desalinator/ reverse osmosis.

salt is important, and unless everyone is moving to flood planes near the ocean salt supply is critical.

multivitamins ---ideally these things with long lifespan

lots of insulation for winter

fuel supplies.

alternative energy generators...

and a sailboat..

sailboats retain value pretty good. if they are taken care of.

people who bought into bitcoin early have had some gain. there are other currencies now also.. reminds me of early america with each bank having their own banknotes. bear in mind the federal reserve came into being to better regulate currency and prevent problem for people during bank failures. the oddity of bit coin is that it is an unregulated free floating currency, whatever that means. I remember when I first encountered bitcoin 10 or so years ago. I thought it was novel but found producing a coin took way too long on my computer, Im think I did seti online instead until I got some red contacts and started questioning the program. sad, I should have allowed it to transmit back  no idea why I would turn the computer off. guess I've matured since then. I'm sure some aliens are friendlier than others. bitcoin took a really really long time to catch on.

you can trade or you can buy what you need.

if you buy what you need you wont need to trade until the water pump breaks.

imo the ideal is autarky.

if everyone has a means of self provision that is all good.

when people have useful skills or ability to make product, that is economy.

it just so happens we live in a walmart age where everything we need comes from a store.

people then don't feel the need to be self sufficient.

life is easier.. but what if the trucks stop rolling in....


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I really appreciate all the stuff talked about here. I learn a lot. I caught myself today think, I just turned 29, I am still a kid, will I even be an adult in my 30's. 
I say this even though I know I am more level headed than most, and even after finding out recently I have a bald spot which is growing.

It is so cliche but I think "If I knew then what I know now." and yes "Hind sight is mostly 20/20"

More importantly I have learned one thing though, we learn what we need to when we need it. I know a lot of people worry about prepping and what if's etc. 
I am not saying to stop learning or stop having a plan but hell, whatever happens, you will only ever be ready when the time comes.

I have to agree with tango the most valuable commodity is skill, and the ability to mentor that skill to others. Leadership comes in the form of teaching by example,
people will follow you if you are knowledge and sensible, why, cause they NEED you. 

If you have a skill someone NEEDS, your stomach will rarely be empty, and your mouth will hardly ever be dry, and people will want to protect you for their own benefit.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice post Smokin, I believe I mentioned my parents in my hello post. Specifically the period when we lived in Ohio and the tornado hit our small town. I do not believe I ever saw a dollar traded during that period for my parents water or food. However, the knocks at our door for help were constant. I think you are on the right track for what will really have worth. I do like the thoughts about not arming you enemies. Help others but be able to protect yourself.

Right now my girl and I are focusing on water reserves, beans, rice, spam (hah) and doggie food. We arent going to forget our babies either. I asked her if I could share a picture of Gretchen with you last week. I let her know your handler experience. I think Monkey (my girl) is funny, she is so overprotective of her. Big Black German Shepherd working dog. She is the equivalent to having a wolf in your back yard and could probably take a pack all by herself. When that dog jumps onto my side of the bed there is no place for me anywhere....

Edit: When Gretchen fights Kirby (Rampage) my mini poodle in play... I think grethen can fit the whole of kirby in her mouth and gargles then spits him out for fun... poor rampage that mohawk is not helping.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

SAR-1L said:


> I really appreciate all the stuff talked about here. I learn a lot. I caught myself today think, I just turned 29, I am still a kid, will I even be an adult in my 30's.
> I say this even though I know I am more level headed than most, and even after finding out recently I have a bald spot which is growing.
> 
> It is so cliche but I think "If I knew then what I know now." and yes "Hind sight is mostly 20/20"
> ...


Just before the big Three Oh,so much hair would fall out during the morning shower that the drain would clog up.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Sure Silver...send pics of the pooches. I like seeing them...

Thanks for the attaboy.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well those that were counting on Bitcoins need to take another look . It seems there is a problem


----------

